# Looking for a cheap P.O.S



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

I know its a long shot but I'm trying to help out a late 40's woman who's husband took off on her.
She has been walking 3 miles to and from work everyday in the snow and cold. The bus don't run where she is.
I am trying to find her a car, as long as it will pass inspection and emissions and will fire up and run a few miles a day.
I checked on KSL but everything runs about a 1000 bucks. I could probably swing about 600 bucks.
If any of you have a piece of crap sitting in your yard you don't feel like licensing, let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

in laws have a 95 grand am just collecting dust for the last year or so, have not really tried to sell it; maybe if you call w/o them having to do anything Pam 943-5446.


----------

